# Wolf Creek?



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

anyone ever done any good on Wolf Creek, im doing some surveying along the creek and seems promising in some spots, just wantin to know if anyone has done any good.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

My dad recalled fishing out bass by hand under rocks in Wolf Creek back in the 50's, when they first moved up here. But that was a long time ago!

I guess nowadays you would get charged for picking up fish (as in the thread on "lmr past banks."


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Wolf Creek that dumps into the gMR? If so, bring a gun along! Good Luck:C


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Wheres this lake located?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets just say the stream runs through Dayton's highest crime areas. Forget the wading , Id be most worried about leaving a car unattended there, not to mention a handful of bodies are recovered along its banks each year. Does that sum it up accurately? Im sure a few others will chime in. 

Salmonid


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

I fished WC as a kid, right across from the current Trotwood Madison High School. It does have some holes, but there's other places in the area that are more productive (and safe). 
Or maybe get a police escort while you wet a line?
Lando


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

The upper end of Wolf Creek is in Brookville. I don't know if it's big enough to hold fish up that way.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

how about the time when a local funeral home got busted dumping human remains and biological waste in to the creek! I bet you could catch a big one with some crack on a 5/0 circle hook. :T


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Straight 'outa low cash!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah the survey work we are doing is at the wesleyan park area, never fished it before didnt know if it was worth tryin or not, noticed some nice holes when we was taking topographic shots, yeah the police know we are doing work in there and are in and out all day long til lthe time we leave keeping an eye on us, so far we havnt FOUND anything yet although i told my co workers dont be suprised if we do, but we havnt seen anything or anyone.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to fish it a bit but ran into some very disturbing stuff. There was a dogfighting ring that held "derbies" on the banks and threw the losers into the creek. I was fishing down the bank and when one dog lost(got killed)its' owner(?) was upset and he got his a$$ kicked and thrown in the creek too,never went back,it was awful to hear dogs getting killed and a man getting beaten.That was off W 3rd street.
Farther N in Trowood there is some decent fishing for small to modest smallies ,rockbass and sunfish. There is a bar there,something about a train,right behind it there are some nice holes but the water is very clear(from lawn/farm herbicide runoff) and the fish super-spooky.Two streams confluence there (N and Main branches) in Trotwood also and up from there they get narrower and the game fish fewer and farther between. N is more of a farmfield drain(source of herbicide) and the main runs thgrough sycamore park where there is some access and smaller game species.Overall,probably more carp than anythong else in there other than occaisionally someones giant pet goldfish,TC1


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You need to hit Rut's during lunch for some fine soul food!


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

callmelando said:


> I fished WC as a kid, right across from the current Trotwood Madison High School. It does have some holes, but there's other places in the area that are more productive (and safe).
> Or maybe get a police escort while you wet a line?
> Lando


Lando I grew up fishing Wolfcreek as a kid in the 60's, west (Diamond Mill Rd) through Trotwood east past the old gravel pits (Wysongs). Just about lived in the creek all summer long. It's kind of funny most of the holes we use to fish are ankle deep now. We had a lot of fun back then. A neighbor lady use to raise prize winning roses and me and my buds used to supply her with fertilizer caught from the creek in exchange for homemade cookies.
Good times

Cheers


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I fished Wolf Creek from Westbrook Rd. South to Trotwood when I was a kid fifty years ago. I rode my bicycle to the creek and caught bass,panfish,carp,and suckers. We didn't have much crime back then but someone threw my bicycle off the bridge onto some rocks breaking the rear wheel. I had it hidden in the bushes but I guess not good enough.


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

Skipjack & Whopper,
I grew up in Clayton. I frequented WC in the 70s-my grandparents had a farm bisected by the stream off Union Rd. We mainly caught rock bass around big boulders/deep holes. It was deep enough to swim in some of the pockets. I haven't been back to that specific area since maybe '85. It was pretty quiet back then and the creek was a great place to escape work around the farm!
Bassattacker,
As a suggestion, look at some of the streams northwest of Dayton. Send me a PM for specifics. Lot of SM and occasional catfish, rockbass & LM to be had. Wade it or even better with a canoe/small boat. The farther from the city, the better the water.
Lando


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Lando,
Did you go to N-mont?
cat
85 grad.


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

Cat,
My brother & sister went to N-mont. I think they grad'd '79 & '81. I went to Clayton Elem, then to DC in Dayton-'89 grad. I grew up about 3 miles from the high school.
Lando


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Lando,
I lived off of westbrook rd on cheri lynne dr. did a bunch of fishing on the swr.
have you ever fished the Henne's pond or the little trout pond across the street?
cat


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

I grew up on Clinton St in Clayton.
Not familiar with the ponds you mentioned, but I did occasionally fished some former pay lake/ponds on Crestway right next to I-70...I think a fella by the name of Gilland owned them. My brother-n-law has the new owner's permission and wets a line there from time to time.
Only place I fish up that way anymore is the swr around WM. Now that I'm in Springboro, I hit CC most of the time as its so close. Been meaning to try the lmr as well.
Lando


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

The Henne's lived on N.Diamond Mill and had a shallow moss filled pond in the back of the property. I've also fished the Gilland's pond along I70 in the early 80's "without permission" and did ok with a few nighttime bass on a black jitterbug.


----------

